# Reasons why you vape, Why vape?



## Waine (23/1/16)

Reasons why you vape, Why vape?

In order of preference name the 5 or 6 primary reasons why you vape.

Here's mine:

1. Vaping is 95% safer than cigarettes according to many varying studies. There is a good chance my life may be extended by quitting tobacco.

2. Vaping makes me feel better both mentally and physically. 

3. No ashtrays, no stink, no offence, just quick, clean gratifying: "steam".

4. I can vape almost anywhere without anyone moaning at me. In my room, in the lounge, in the car, in the shopping centres, why? even in the "big white telephone", and in the office.

5. Convenient, no lighter needed, no need to finish a whole cigarette. Just pick up your device, press the button, start and stop as I please. Amazing! 

6 Vaping is just so much fun! So much juice variety, equipment variety and a potential hobby by building and wicking my own coils.

What have I omitted? Lol I mentioned about 10 things....

BTW: It's threads like this, albeit repeated, attract people who are Googling anything about "Vaping". The more you fuel the thread, the more surfers you attract -- The more people join; the more vaping converts are created, the more friends we make. Its a Win / win...

What are your honest reasons for vaping?



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

Why I vape.
1. To stop the bad habit of stinkies.
2. I've actually lost weight since I started vaping.
3. So i don't have to sit outside my own house when I was on the stinkies, now my wife let's me sit inside and vape.
4. I don't wake up with the breath of a ashtray and don't have chest pains anymore when I wake up too.
5. All the amazing flavours you can vape (sometimes I wish I could drink the juice (but don't do that )) hahaha
Vaping is turning my life around and it's only been a month.
Vape on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH (23/1/16)

Just for the nicotine.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

1. It saves lives - Mine and since I started vaping, others that would have likely ended up as collateral damage if I did not have my nic fix.
2. It saves marriages - My wife does not moan that I stink and that she does not want to give me a hug or a smooch any more.
3. It saves money - Gotcha! This only happens in movies, ads and in your dreams ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Khan83 (23/1/16)

To impress the ladies when I exhale

Seriously though , started vaping just to save money . Still vaping cos I love it , despite the fact I'm more broke than ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/16)

@Kuhlkatz and @Khan83 
#Vaping saves lives not bank balances
Hahaha
Least we will live a longer broke life.
Hahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Khan83 (23/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Kuhlkatz and @Khan83
> #Vaping saves lives not bank balances
> Hahaha
> Least we will live a longer broke life.
> Hahaha


Hahaha , too true @Clouds4Days .

At least now I can breathe well after a walk or run. Previously while on a treadmill(@ walking pace) it was either talk or breathe. I envied people who could do both

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Effjh (23/1/16)

After performing a lung function test, Dr. Wouter Basson told me I won't last long if I don't drop the stinkies soon. Vaping got me off the death sticks, but will probably have to quit that one day as well. 

It's much more fun than ciggies, managed to get my GF off the cigs as well.

So.. I vape because I want to live.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (23/1/16)

1. I'm already long time off the stinkies, so I vape because I like it.
2. I don't mind that it costs me money. I'd rather spend money on something healthy than something poisonous.
3. Gives me something to do when I get bored.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (23/1/16)

Has increased my sexual prowess.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (23/1/16)

1. Taste. Being able to treat yourself to a "donut" taste without needing a real doughnut.
2. Nicotine. It is my coffee.
3. Convert smokers. It saves lives or at least enables a longer healthier more enjoyable one.
4. The physical toll compared to smoking is minute.
5. Love that these gadgets exist it is like living in a futuristic steam punk world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Lovely thread @Waine 

1. I started vaping to see if i could cut down on smoking. Was surprised how easy it was to stop smoking completely. So that is my number one reason I still vape - to not smoke.

2. After finding this forum, it has transformed my vaping into a full blown hobby. I love the hobby, love the juices. Love the interactions with all of you on this forum.

3. I dont smell anymore

4. My heart rate is about 10 beats per minute lower than when i smoked - discovered this after about a year of vaping. This applies to both my resting heart rate and my heart rate when exercising.

5. I can vape pretty much anywhere and I can have just two toots and put down my device instead of having a whole cigarette.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightwalker (23/1/16)

Waine said:


> Reasons why you vape, Why vape?
> 
> In order of preference name the 5 or 6 primary reasons why you vape.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (24/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Why I vape.
> 1. To stop the bad habit of stinkies.
> 2. I've actually lost weight since I started vaping.
> 3. So i don't have to sit outside my own house when I was on the stinkies, now my wife let's me sit inside and vape.
> ...


Very simple,
1.Heart attack 2yrs.ago
2.health reasons
3.Fell in love w/ vapeing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/1/16)

1. Got me off cigarettes, definitely a healthy alternative for my nicotine addication
2. Love the variety of flavors available
3. Being a relatively new tech, there is constant innovation 
4. The endless possibilities for DIY
5. Community, Hobby and Forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (24/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> To impress the ladies when I exhale
> 
> Seriously though , started vaping just to save money . Still vaping cos I love it , despite the fact I'm more broke than ever


Can def relate to the " more broke than ever comment " lolol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

LOL. I can also relate to the "broke" comment. Yes I have stopped smoking cigarettes, but I have spent a toilet full of money in the process. This vaping "hobby" has got me fixated. Like anything in life:" There is always: "bigger and better". But somehow, feeling more "healthy", and for all the right reasons as mentioned above, it justifies the hard earned cash. I already know my next purchase on pay day - LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

Waine said:


> LOL. I can also relate to the "broke" comment. Yes I have stopped smoking cigarettes, but I have spent a toilet full of money in the process. This vaping "hobby" has got me fixated. Like anything in life:" There is always: "bigger and better". But somehow, feeling more "healthy", and for all the right reasons as mentioned above, it justifies the hard earned cash. I already know my next purchase on pay day - LOL.



Agreed @Waine

I think the money spent on vaping is but a mere fraction of what it would cost in hospital bills and treatments for some of the smoking related diseases. 

It would be like comparing a truckload of cash to just a "toilet full" of cash. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (25/1/16)

Neal said:


> Has increased my sexual prowess.


Ha ha would you care to share more info?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (25/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Ha ha would you care to share more info?


To be honest it is probably not true, but is a good selling point when wife complains about the vape spending. They actually have government health warnings on the fag packets here in UK with a pic of a cigarette in a rather droopy state, stating that smoking causes impotence. I kid you not. The next time you want to buy a new mod/atty/etc. and girlfriend/wife/partner complains about the cost, tell them "But I am only thinking of your needs baby, it is not for my benefit at all". You might get away with it. Perhaps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/16)

So i just got a new reason why I vape.

IT HELPS PREVENT ACCIDENTS.

Yesterday I has driving and stoped at a robot intersection I was in the front of the q waiting for the green light.

So i took a puff on my ecig and while I was doing so the light turned green.
So i pulled off and at the same time I turned my head to blow my vape out the window at that moment some idiot jumped the robot and I instantly hit the breaks and the idiot had to swerve in order not to hit me.
If I hadn't turned my head to blow my vape I think I would be having a pretty s@$t weekend right now.
Please be safe on the roads and respect the rules of the road.
Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/2/16)

Got me off cigarettes instantly and it involves gadgetry. Love the whole variety of choice and the vibrant and excited community too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

